# Birthday Candle Shot



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

This shot was " Imperial's " idea in status updates. Yesterday I shot a little bit a got really frustrated. My shooting was all over the place and I don't know what mistake was. I was missing big targets ! So i walked away and regrouped . I just changed over to a different shooter and maybe be wasn't gripping correctly.So with that I thought I would give this candle shot a try. It felt good to do it right .Back to basics. Grip, release, focus ,relax......... :banghead:


----------



## blackburn (Apr 29, 2014)

That is Top shooting mate


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice shot. And again happy bday brah!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Nice shot. And again happy bday brah!


Thanks. Grab a candle and your sling and give it a shot. You can do it !


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Happy Birthday, TF!!! Now, if I were to try that, my first two or three shots would have taken out the cup ... the next several would have given the candle a good smack! Great shooting!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Good shooting.

I know what you are talking about when one of those days come when the shots don't go where we want them. I do the same thing, stop and regroup, whether for a few minutes or for the next day. Mostly it's that I cant focus. After work it sometimes it is a mix of mental fatigue and physical fatigue.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Rayshot said:


> Good shooting.
> 
> I know what you are talking about when one of those days come when the shots don't go where we want them. I do the same thing, stop and regroup, whether for a few minutes or for the next day. Mostly it's that I cant focus. After work it sometimes it is a mix of mental fatigue and physical fatigue.


I glad I'm not the only one. I was about to throw my slingshot into the woods. The harder I tried the worst I got. I'd have to say the mental aspect.


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Thanks for the continued inspiration! Amazing shot! I shoot daily, but some times I just have to take a day off. Some days, it's like how did I ever shoot that target so consistently, then there are days that I'm hitting all that I'm aiming at. I guess it's like anything else, good days, bad days, get worse before you get better, and some days are just meant to regroup. My humble opinion/experiences. Peace!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Pilgrim said:


> Thanks for the continued inspiration! Amazing shot! I shoot daily, but some times I just have to take a day off. Some days, it's like how did I ever shoot that target so consistently, then there are days that I'm hitting all that I'm aiming at. I guess it's like anything else, good days, bad days, get worse before you get better, and some days are just meant to regroup. My humble opinion/experiences. Peace!


That's my experience !


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Hey birthday boy...what a awesome shot .too sniff out the candle....Well I know being a top notch shooter you are

you got there by many countless hours of shooting...But when all goes wacky like you say all over the place...

guess it is time to go fishing & relax a spell..then come back to it again.....I know I Know been there many many times

But thanks to you & a couple other members to get my issues sorted out...I am back on track killing soda cans again

Stay calm my friend~ know you have 10001 things to think about coming up...Just like in a boat..steady as she goes..........OM


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

oldmiser said:


> Hey birthday boy...what a awesome shot .too sniff out the candle....Well I know being a top notch shooter you are
> 
> you got there by many countless hours of shooting...But when all goes wacky like you say all over the place...
> 
> ...


That my friend is some true words of wisdom. Knowing when to walk away.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Well I put out he flame so I had to do the more difficult of making one. Today things are looking up. I heard a quote that makes sense to me. " Over analysis leads to paralysis . " Thinking about the shot to much leads to a miss.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Happy Birthday TF!!

Yup, sometimes it's just better to walk away for a spell. I remember reading in Jack Koehlers book how sometimes its better to just walk away so that whatever we are doing wrong is not reinforced by repetition.

Tom


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Hey TF,

For those tournament targets, just get them to paste a match onto yours ... then you will not be able to miss!!!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Charles said:


> Hey TF,
> 
> For those tournament targets, just get them to paste a match onto yours ... then you will not be able to miss!!!
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Some times the bigger targets seem more difficult ????


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Awesome shooting. I especially appreciate you saying you missed to the point of slinging the slingshot. I just can't image you missing especially after snuffing the candle out. I guess you are human after all.


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Looks like you found your focus again! Happy Birthday!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Tag said:


> Awesome shooting. I especially appreciate you saying you missed to the point of slinging the slingshot. I just can't image you missing especially after snuffing the candle out. I guess you are human after all.


I was missing normal size targets like cans and 3 inch circles. I was doing it wrong and just kept repeating it.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

When I start scattering my shots I need to accept that even the best have a bad day. Thanks for sharing your experience.


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Good shoot!!! and happy birthday 

SSPT...


----------



## erniepc1 (Jun 7, 2014)

Happy birthday TF!

Looks like you got your focus back.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

glad i got you back on the path to focusment (to me its a word !). next time for repeated re-enforcement, try one of them magic candles that dont extinguish. happy belated birthday ! next time it has to be on a cup cake, that way you can eat a reward afterwards.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Happy Birthday TreeFork!!!  You are focused now.  Sometimes I think you forget how hard it is to do some of these shots. It is amazing that you light a match in two shots. Focus yes I agree with that. Thank the universe that you are blessed with a special talent.  It is a pleasure to watch you shoot.  I am Calm and focused  Thats your meditation mantra  I am one with the BB  Good luck with your practice! As long as you are having fun it is all good!!!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Can-Opener said:


> Happy Birthday TreeFork!!!  You are focused now.  Sometimes I think you forget how hard it is to do some of these shots. It is amazing that you light a match in two shots. Focus yes I agree with that. Thank the universe that you are blessed with a special talent.  It is a pleasure to watch you shoot.  I am Calm and focused  Thats your meditation mantra  I am one with the BB  Good luck with your practice! As long as you are having fun it is all good!!!


I'm still working on harnessing the focus and consistency. I go through moments and days where I wonder what I'm doing wrong. That is the challenge we all go through. Until then I'll keep practicing.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

treefork said:


> S.S. sLinGeR said:
> 
> 
> > Nice shot. And again happy bday brah!
> ...


it was recorded sideways. At 28 feet it's all the room I have now. But anyways here she is TF. I can't wait to get home and back on vid!


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Nice shot slinger!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Pilgrim said:


> Nice shot slinger!


Thanks


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nice shooting, SSS!!! Soooo ... can you light it with your second shot???? :rofl:

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Feliz cumpleaños :wave:


----------



## wolf98 (Mar 2, 2014)

nice shot


----------

